# Contest for everyone , ends 31st january :)



## jackieebitu

hello. myself and jadeewood are holding are 2nd contest together after out last one seemed to have a pretty good review. hope everyone enjoyed our previous one beacuase we certainly did enjoy judging it and making prizes.
so we thought this time we would hold a contest that almost everyone is eligable to enter.

rules:
1) add as many pictures of your horse in each class as you wish 
2) must be your horse or a least horse
3) no entering classes that you shouldnt be, caught doing this will lead to disqualification
4) have fun and good luck
5) make sure it is clear what class you are entering.
6) when entering a few classes could you please make sure they are in class order as this will make it easier for us to look/judge your picture/s 
7) ends 31st january and results will shortly followed
8) prize lists will be up soon. 


CLASSES:
1)best rug
2)best rider jumping position
3)best rider flat postition
4)horse with the best colour theme(eg red, pink, blue)
5)best bond(horse and owner)
6)best bond(horse and horse)
7)horse and owner bond
8)best head shot
9)best dressed(human cloths)
10)nicest horse trophe/rosette
11)dirtyest horse/pony
12)cleanest horse/pony
13)cutest other animal
14)equine eye
15)best group of horses pic
16)best horse trick video or pic
17)funniest horse picture
18)funniest horse video
19)best plaits/brade
20)best course jumping video
21)best turned out horse/pony(smartest looking)
22)3 years and under
23)veternan horse(15years+)
24)senior rider(18+)
25)prettiest mare
26)handsomest gelding
27)sexiest stallion


HAVE FUN!


----------



## jadeewood

the prizes for this contest will be as followed.

for all winners of everyclass there will be collage or edit made for you.
as soon as you find out if you have won please let us know if you want a single photo edit or collage.

^^also if you win could you upload around about 5-6 photos you would like to be in collage then we will choose what photos to put in out of them also let us know what the horses name is and what you would like on it. this is the same for the edits


thanks good luck and have fun


----------



## kmdstar

If I submit pictures now, can I come back and edit them before the end date? I'm camera happy so it's likely I'll have more to add LOL.


----------



## jadeewood

yes sure you can


----------



## ridergirl23

Im entering class number 1 (best rug)  this is Rena!!
Tess Wise's Photos | Facebook

and this photo is for class # 25 (prettiest mare) 
Tess Wise's Photos | Facebook

and this one is for class number 26 (handsomest gelding) Tess Wise's Photos | Facebook

can i add more when i take them? haha i want to enter a few more classes, but i dont have the pics yet!:lol:


----------



## jadeewood

yes that will be fine 

thanks for entering


----------



## kmdstar

CLASSES:
1)best rug









3)best rider flat postition









5)best bond(horse and owner)









8.)best head shot









9)best dressed(human cloths)









13)cutest other animal









14)equine eye









15)best group of horses pic









17)funniest horse picture









19)best plaits/braid









23)veternan horse(15years+)

















25)prettiest mare


----------



## paintluver

4)horse with the best colour theme(blue)








5)best bond(horse and owner)








6)best bond(horse and horse) *Cecil and Kodee are inseperable*








7) horse and owner bond








12)cleanest horse/pony








13)cutest other animal








14)equine eye








15)best group of horses pic (Going down to the stream!)








16)best horse trick video or pic








17)funniest horse picture (He is like "Yeah, I'm that cool)










19)best plaits/brade








21)best turned out horse/pony(smartest looking)








23)veternan horse(15years+) (Cecil 23, Kodee 20)








25)prettiest mare (Demi)








26)handsomest gelding (Romeo)


----------



## eventerdrew

photo 1: Class 1, Best Rug
photo 2: Class 2, Best Rider Jumping Position
photo 3: Class 4, Best Color Theme (Navy and Sunburst Yellow *bought the pic*)
photo 4: Class eight, Best Head Shot
photo 5: Class 12, Cleanest Horse/Pony
photo 6: Class 13, Cutest Other Animal (Buster, 14 year old Wiener dog X Cocker Spaniel)
photo 7: Class 14, Equine Eye
photo eight: Class 14, Equine Eye
photo 9: Class 15, Best Group of Horses (*bought the pic*)
photo 10: Class 19, Best Plaits/Braids

MORE ENTRIES IN NEXT POST!


----------



## jiblethead

*A Couple...*

OK here are my entries: #11 Dirtiest Horse: Havana (as a link): http://www.horseforum.com/members/1...207/havana-she-actully-black-white-dont-8380/
#13 Cutest Other Animal: Peeves (nickname Mammoth) (as a link): http://www.horseforum.com/members/12306/album/my-cats-1208/mammoth-he-evil-8399/


----------



## eventerdrew

photo 11: Class 21, Best Turned Out Horse/Pony 
photo 12: Class 23, Veteran Horse ( Ginisee is 18 now, 16 at the time of the photo)
photo 13: Class 25, Prettiest Mare
photo 14: Class 25, Prettiest Mare
photo 15: Class 9, Best Dressed(SORRY! I didn't find the pic til just now!)

K, done, after all of those! lol


----------



## Painted Hotrod

*3)best rider flat postition*
*Jaybird & I*












*5)best bond(horse and owner)*
*Hotrod & Jaybird with me*











*best head shot*
*Hotrod*



















*11)dirtyest horse/pony*

*Does a Mule count? It's my old Mule, Misty.*












*12)cleanest horse/pony*
* Jaybird*












*13)cutest other animal*
*Duke*











*14)equine eye*
*Hotrod*












*15)best group of horses pic*
*Chief, Black, Lil' Jesse, Hotrod, & Lil' Gene*











*17)funniest horse picture*
*Hotrod winkin' at me *











*22)3 years and under*
*Hotrod 1 1/2 years young*












*23)veternan horse(15years+)*
*Dixie. Thoroughbred. 17hh. 25 years old*












*26)handsomest gelding*
*Jaybird*












*27)sexiest stallion*
*Hotrod of course *


----------



## jadeewood

yes a mule does count. thanks for everyones entrys. keep them coming


----------



## Dartanion

CLASSESI own all copyrite pics just don't own a scanner, have proof if needed)

2)best rider jumping position
























haha booty shot!








Tight roll back!









3)best rider flat postition

















5)best bond(horse and owner)


----------



## Dartanion

6)best bond(horse and horse)


























7)horse and owner bond

























10)nicest horse trophe/rosette


----------



## Dartanion

12)cleanest horse/pony









13)cutest other animal

























14)equine eye


----------



## Dartanion

15)best group of horses pic

























19)best plaits/brade









21)best turned out horse/pony(smartest looking)









23)veternan horse(15years+)








Jewels Faith 16yrs old in this pic


----------



## Dartanion

(Sorry it's out og order I found some old funny pics!)
17) funny horse pic
































gimme them garlique(brand) chips!

22) 3yrs and under
















(Painted By A Cherokee, turning 3 in April)

26)handsomest gelding


----------



## Void

26) Handsomest Gelding


----------



## luvmyqh

i dont know how to put the catagory by the pic, but im posting for like the eye shot and more.....you'll know what one its for...thanks!!


----------



## luvmyqh

heres my others...im trying to list them togather!!


----------



## luvmyqh

ok i think this is it.. i just dont know what ones to pick!!


----------



## jadeewood

could you give me a list of classes your entering please just write.

photo 1 = class ...
photo 2 = class ... 
and ect


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

5)best bond(horse and owner)









8)best head shot









13)cutest other animal

























21)best turned out horse/pony(smartest looking)









23)veternan horse(15years+)
(side note) Toby was 32 when this picture was taken. Was a Tennesee Walking Horse mare.









24)senior rider(18+)

















26)handsomest gelding


----------



## deuceschinagirl

Here is my entry for best bond, Horse and owner


----------



## deuceschinagirl

Here is my entry for prettiest mare.


----------



## deuceschinagirl

Here are my entrys for best head shot. The first three photos of my horse, Impressively Designed and the fourth one is of my horse, Deuces China Girl.


----------



## Dartanion

Dartanion said:


> 10)nicest horse trophe/rosette


Adding onto class 10










































This was the best way I could think of to add on pics.


----------



## luvmyqh

other animal pic...


----------



## Smarby

Awh, this looks like a nice little competition.

1)best rug








4)horse with the best colour theme(eg red, pink, blue)








5)best bond(horse and owner)
















6)best bond(horse and horse)








7)horse and owner bond
















best head shot
























9)best dressed(human cloths)








Haha, that is about as smart as i get. xD
11)dirtyest horse/pony








12)cleanest horse/pony








14)equine eye


----------



## Smarby

15)best group of horses pic
















17)funniest horse picture








21)best turned out horse/pony(smartest looking)








23)veternan horse(15years+)
He's over 40 years old. 
























26)handsomest gelding


----------



## jadeewood

wow - great pictures everyone. me and jackie cant wait to judge this.


----------



## blush

Wheeeee. I love contests hehe.

*2)best rider jumping position*





































*3)best rider flat postition*
*







*

*







*


*4)horse with the best colour theme(eg red, pink, blue)*
*







*


*5)best bond(horse and owner)*










*7)horse and owner bond*
*







*


*8 )best head shot*
*







*

*







*


*10)nicest horse trophe/rosette*
*







*

*







*


*12)cleanest horse/pony*
*







*


----------



## blush

.........

*14)equine eye*



















*15)best group of horses pic*











*17)funniest horse picture*










*19)best plaits/brade*










*20)best course jumping video*
_**I'll get back to this one, I'm just about done a jumping video for youtube so I'l lenter that one when it's finished. :]_


*21)best turned out horse/pony(smartest looking)*
*







*




















*26)handsomest gelding*
*







*


----------



## laurenlovesjohnny

*Equine eye*

My old horse, Red Hot Deception









Diablo, my old horse










*Horse and owner bond

*Deception
*








*
Deception*









*Deception*









*Deception*









*Shady








*
Best head shot

*Sugar Bars, another horse I rode for a bit. Did a lot of training with her, notice the heart on her nose!
*








*
Shady









Diablo









*Cutest other Animal*

Kumar, my rat



















KC, my dog










Roxy, my cat


----------



## jadeewood

hello - this is just a quick note so everyone knows we havent forgotten about this contest. i so cant wait to judge this contest. everyday im going to put a count down on this so anyone and everyone who wants to enter knows without looking asking for the finishing date, ect. 

this is going to be such a hard contest to judge as everyone has such georgous and stunning horses and other animals. but good luck to all. 



also just to let everyone know that the list below is how many people have entered each class to far:

1)best rug = 5 people
2)best rider jumping position = 3 people
3)best rider flat postition = 5 people
4)horse with the best colour theme(eg red, pink, blue) = 4 people
5/7) best bond(horse and owner/horse and owner bond = 10 people.
6)best bond(horse and horse) = 3 people
8)best head shot = 9 people.
9)best dressed(human cloths) = 3 people.
10)nicest horse trophe/rosette = 2 people
11)dirtyest horse/pony = 3 people
12)cleanest horse/pony = 6 people
13)cutest other animal = 9 people.
14)equine eye = 9 people 
15)best group of horses pic= 8 people
16)best horse trick video or pic = 1 person.
17)funniest horse picture = 7 people.
19)best plaits/brade = 5 people
21)best turned out horse/pony(smartest looking) = 6 people
22) 3 years and under = 2 people
23)veternan horse(15years+) = 7 people
24)senior rider(18+) = 1 person.
25)prettiest mare = 5 people.
26)handsomest gelding = 8 people.
27) sexiest stallion = 1 person.











We would like to see more people enter in classes.
16, 18, 20, 24 and 27.


We have combined classes 5 - BEST BOND (HORSE AND OWNER) AND HORSE AND OWNER BOND - as these are going to be judged as the same class. myself and jackie didnt realise that we submitted this class twice. 


so everyone good luck and enjoy.


----------



## jadeewood

*19 days to go.*​


----------



## gypsygirl

best rider jumping position


----------



## jadeewood

wow, stunning coloured


19 days to go


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

1)best rug









2)best rider jumping position








3)best rider flat postition








5)best bond(horse and owner)




6)best bond(horse and horse)








best head shot








12)cleanest horse/pony








14)equine eye








15)best group of horses pic








16)best horse trick video or pic








20)best course jumping video




Its me just not on my youtube page
26)handsomest gelding


----------



## jadeewood

lauren - for some reason your photos arnt working/coming up but your vids are. :/


----------



## jadeewood

just to let eveyone know. 19 days to go  xx


----------



## Lobelia Overhill

1)best rug









5)best bond(horse and owner)









8)best head shot









12)cleanest horse/pony









17)funniest horse picture









24)senior rider(18+)








(I'm 44 y/o)

26)handsomest gelding


----------



## jadeewood

lovely horse. : xx


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

jadeewood said:


> lauren - for some reason your photos arnt working/coming up but your vids are. :/


they're showing up there on my computer:/
are the pics too big for your computer?


----------



## jadeewood

xLaurenOscarx said:


> they're showing up there on my computer:/
> are the pics too big for your computer?


 

they are just coming up in a little qhite sqaure witrh a tred cross through them. ermm, you could upload them by links if not let me see when i go on a different computer then i will let you know  xx


----------



## xLaurenOscarx

jadeewood said:


> they are just coming up in a little qhite sqaure witrh a tred cross through them. ermm, you could upload them by links if not let me see when i go on a different computer then i will let you know  xx


ok they show up fine on mine:/
ive no links as there not up on this or any site.
aw it doesnt matter i just wont enter


----------



## jadeewood

18 days to go! ​


----------



## HeroMyOttb

horse with the best colour theme: blue and silver (photo number 1)
handsomest gelding; (photo number 2)
dirtyest horse/pony..on a nice rainy day (photo number 3)


----------



## omgpink

*5)best bond(horse and owner)*


















*6)best bond(horse and horse)*









*8)best head shot*



























*11)dirtiest horse
*

















*
14)equine eye*









*25)prettiest mare*


----------



## omgpink

*11)dirtiest horse
*







*14)Equine Eye
*



























*17) Funniest horse picture
*

















*
22)3 years and under
*




































*25)prettiest mare*


----------



## jadeewood

13 days to go.


----------



## jadeewood

12 daysss left xxx


----------



## masatisan

1 ) Best rug:









8 ) Best headshot:









11) Dirtiest horse









17) Funniest horse pic:









19) Best Plaits:
A:
















B:








C:









26) Most hansom gelding:


----------



## Bluelover

#5-best bond

#13-cutest other animal

#25-prettiest mare


----------



## jadeewood

10 dayss to go, great photos keep them coming in.


----------



## fourtwentyam

CLASS 2: BEST JUMPING POSITION









CLASS 3: BEST FLAT POSITION









CLASS 5: BEST BOND (HUMAN & HORSE)









CLASS 6: BEST BOND (HORSE & HORSE)









CLASS 8: BEST HEADSHOT









CLASS 11: DIRTIEST HORSE









CLASS 12: CLEANEST PONY









CLASS 14: EQUINE EYE









CLASS 15: BEST GROUP OF HORSES









CLASS 19: BEST BRAIDS









CLASS 22: 3 YEARS OR UNDER









CLASS 23: VETERAN HORSE (15+ YEARS)









CLASS 25: PRETTIEST MARE









CLASS 26: HANDSOMEST GELDING









CLASS 27: SEXIEST STALLION


----------



## dressagebelle

So here are my entries. 
Class 8) Best Headshot:
roxyhead.jpg
Class 13) Cutest Other Animal
ferrets.jpg
25) Prettiest Mare
saphirabody.jpg

And I would like to enter the same picture in two different categories, as it is the only picture I have of the horse. If that is not allowed, then I would like the picture to be put into the category of Handsomest Gelding.
Classes 23) Veteran Horse, my dad's 35 year old gelding, and Class 26) Handsomest Gelding.:
joe.jpg


----------



## jadeewood

arwwww, great pictures everyone 
cant wait to judge


----------



## jadeewood

9 days to go.


bumping this up  xx​


----------



## jadeewood

8 days to go.



bumping this up.​cant wait to judge - such great photos everyone. hard decisions gonna be made  xx​


----------



## ilovestitch

1)best rug







4)horse with the best colour theme(eg red, pink, blue)







5)best bond(horse and owner)







6)best bond(horse and horse)







7)horse and owner bond
best head shot
By boyfriend and our horses.....







12)cleanest horse/pony







13)cutest other animal







14)equine eye







17)funniest horse picture







19)best plaits/brade
Dont know if it counts but i wanted to share


----------



## ilovestitch

26)handsomest gelding


----------



## jadeewood

great pictures and yes the braid one does count.

bumping this up


----------



## jadeewood

7 days till deadline 



get them photos in  xx


----------



## ilovestitch

were the 'prizes' ever posted?


----------



## jadeewood

yes, on the first page. 

the prizes for this contest will be as followed.

for all winners of everyclass there will be collage or edit made for you.
as soon as you find out if you have won please let us know if you want a single photo edit or collage.

^^also if you win could you upload around about 5-6 photos you would like your horse to be in a collage then we will choose what photos to put in out of them also let us know what the horses name is and what you would like on it. this is the same for the edits


thanks good luck and have fun


----------



## Lonestar22

#6 best horse bond



















#8 Best head shot























































#13 Cutest other animal










The dog is actually nibbling in the cats neck. HE seems tobe enjoying it.




























OK. thats half of them. I have to go to work now so I'll do the rest later!!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

I'll throw a few into the ring 

Best bond horse/human









Eye Shot









Group horse's










3 years and under










Dirtiest horse










guess thats it for now:lol:


----------



## Lonestar22

Heres the rest of mine!!!

#14 best eye.





































#15 Best group




























#17 funniest



















#21 Best pasture





































#26 Handsomest Gelding


----------



## SydLovesJackers

8 ) Best Head Shot


----------



## horsea

This is for 15) best group of horses pic & 17)funniest horse picture (These 4 are the only ones who realized I had dropped a bag of apples )
:Login | Facebook

6)best bond(horse and horse)
:Login | Facebook

17)funniest horse picture:Login | Facebook


----------



## horsea

(IDK if the links will work for anyone else, please let me know if they don't!)


----------



## ilovestitch

No they dont work


----------



## jadeewood

*4 days to go.*


*great photos keep them coming in  x*​


----------



## Elina

Om my this will be alot of pics... (A) Enjoy! 

*6 - Best Horse and Horse bond*










*8 - Best head shot*










*10 - Nicest pony trophe/rosette* 









*12 - Cleanest horse/pony*










*13 - Cutest other animal*










*14 - equine eye*










*15 - Best horse and owner bond*









*17 - Funniest horse picture*










*18 - Funniest horse video*






*21 - Best turned out pony*










*22 - 3 years and under*










*23 - Veteran horse (25 years old)*










*25 - Prettiest mare*










*27 - Sexiest stallion*


----------



## jadeewood

3 days to go.

ends 31st january. 
get your entries in quickly. and dont forget the prizes and what you will need to do.
i will post this is a seperate thread for you all x​


----------



## jadeewood

the prizes for this contest will be as followed.

for all winners of everyclass there will be collage or edit made for you.
as soon as you find out if you have won please let us know if you want a single photo edit or collage.

^^also if you win could you upload around about 5-6 photos you would like your horse to be in a collage then we will choose what photos to put in out of them also let us know what the horses name is and what you would like on it. this is the same for the edits


thanks good luck and have fun


----------



## HalfPass

Hope I am not to late.
The first pic
Class # 5 best bond Horse/owner
2nd pic
Class # 5
Pic 3= Class # 8 (best head shot) & class #26 handsome gelding
pic 4= Class # 8
pic 5= Class # 10 (trophy)
pic 6= class #8 Best head shot (sorry out of order)
pic 7= class # 25 (prettiest mare)
pic 8= class #25 (prettiest mare)
pic 9= class #5 Best bond horse owner (out of order)

So sorry for the ones that are out of order.
Have fun with the pics.
Everyone has such great horses and pets!
Halfpass:wink:


----------



## jadeewood

just in time ^^^

right this contest is now closed. any entries after this will not be counted. 
the results and prize list will be up soon. thanks for entering and dont froget to post yours pictures for the prizes.


----------



## jadeewood

results.

1)best rug
Rena - ridergirl23 
smarby
kmdstar
luvmyqh
masatisan
Lobelia Overhill
ilovestitch
eventerdrew

2)best rider jumping position
eventerdrew
blush
gypsygirl
fourtwentyam
Dartanion

3)best rider flat postition
kmdstar
Dartanion
painted hotrod
fourtwentyam
blush
luvmyqh

4)horse with the best colour theme(eg red, pink, blue)
blush
eventerdrew
smarby
ilovestitch
paintluver
HeroeMyOttb

5/7)best bond(horse and owner)
kmdstar
luvmyqh
paintluver
irydehorses4lyfe
xlaurenoscarx
blush
Halfpass
ilovestitch
fourtwentyam
Lobelia Overhill
laurenlovesjohny
omgpink
smarby
deuceschinagirl
Vidaloco
Elina
painted hotrod
Dartanion

6)best bond(horse and horse)
Dartanion
paintluver
smarby
omgpink
Elina
ilovestitch
fourtwentyam
bluelover


----------



## jadeewood

8)best head shot
kmdstar
eventerdrew
blush
Halfpass
Elina
fourtwentyam
laurenlovesjohny
painted hotrod
luvmyqh
irydehorses4lyfe
smarby
omgpink
masatisan
dressagebelle
Lobelia Overhill
deuceschinagirl
SydLovesJackers


9)best dressed(human cloths)
eventerdrew
smarby
kmdstar
 

10)nicest horse trophe/rosette
Halfpass
blush
Elina
Dartanion

11)dirtyest horse/pony
HeroeMyOttb
smarby
omgpink
fourtwentyam
masatisan
jiblethead
Vidaloco
painted hotrod

12)cleanest horse/pony
fourtwentyam
Elina
ilovestitch
eventerdrew
painted hotrod
Dartanion
smarby
paintluver
blush
Lobelia Overhill

13)cutest other animal
painted hotrod
laurenlovesjohny
eventerdrew
ilovestitch
dressagebelle
Elina
kmdstar
jiblethead
bluelover
irydehorses4lyfe
paintluver
Dartanion
luvmyqh

14)equine eye
paintluver
kmdstar
smarby
omgpink
Elina
ilovestitch
eventerdrew
fourtwentyam
Dartanion
lonestar22
Vidaloco
luvmyqh
laurenlovesjohny
painted hotrod
blush
 



15)best group of horses pic
eventerdrew
blush
Vidaloco
lonestar22
painted hotrod
kmdstar
fourtwentyam
Dartanion
luvmyqh
paintluver
smarby



16)best horse trick video or pic
paintluver
17)funniest horse picture
Dartanion
kmdstar
omgpink
ilovestitch
lonestar22
smarby
masatisan
blush
Elina
painted hotrod
luvmyqh
Lobelia Overhill
paintluver

18)funniest horse video
Elina
19)best plaits/brade
masatisan
ilovestitch
kmdstar
eventerdrew
paintluver
fourtwentyam
blush
Dartanion


----------



## jadeewood

20)best course jumping video
xlaurenoscarx

21)best turned out horse/pony(smartest looking)
paintluver
Elina
eventerdrew
blush
Dartanion
irydehorses4lyfe
smarby

22)3 years and under
omgpink
Elina
Dartanion
fourtwentyam
painted hotrod
Vidaloco

23)veternan horse(15years+)
dressagebelle
irydehorses4lyfe
fourtwentyam
Elina
kmdstar
eventerdrew
Dartanion
paintluver
painted hotrod
smarby

24)senior rider(18+)
irydehorses4lyfe
Lobelia Overhill
 
25)prettiest mare
bluelover
eventerdrew
fourtwentyam
kmdstar
Halfpass
deuceschinagirl
Elina
dressagebelle
Rena - ridergierl23
omgpink
paintluver
 


26)handsomest gelding
Void
ridergirl23
fourtwentyam
dressagebelle
painted hotrod
irydehorses4lyfe
blush
lonestar22
HeroeMyOttb
ilovestitch
Lobelia Overhill
Dartanion
smarby
paintluver
masatisan
27)sexiest stallion
painted hotrod
Elina
fourtwentyam


----------



## jadeewood

the prizes for this contest will be as followed.

for all winners of everyclass there will be collage or edit made for you.
as soon as you find out if you have won please let us know if you want a single photo edit or collage.

^^also if you win could you upload around about 5-6 photos you would like your horse to be in a collage then we will choose what photos to put in out of them also let us know what the horses name is and what you would like on it. this is the same for the edits


thanks good luck and have fun


----------



## eventerdrew

WOW! Thank you!!!! I'm really shocked that I won!!!

Ok... I don't have access to any more photos so I would like a single photo edit for each of the ones that I have won if you don't mind.

Here is what I want on each photo:

my best rider jumping position photo: could you put the words "Javah, 8 year old American Warmblood mare" on there. Do whatever else you want with it, have fun 

my best dressed photo: "Drew, Class of 2010" and again, whatever else you want

my best group of horses photo: Could you put their names next to them? Ginisee is the black one to my left, Nancy Drew is the bright bay in the front, and Javah is the brown one behind the bright bay. Then somewhere else on the photo put "My Horses, My Life" and whatever else you want 

THANK YOU!!!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## ilovestitch

Do i get a collage for every class i won in? Could I just get one collage and the rest single picture edits? I won in 9 of the categories. 

Collage Pictures. (Info that could go on it: Stitch, something like -my boy forever- or -always a mommas boy)





































And for picture edits you could edit any of those from above that you dont use for the collage or here are some others you could play around with.......
(other stuff that could go on the edits: Stitch (his name on each one)) Other then that you can just play around with them and make them however you want to make them. 






















Here are some others if you would rather do one of them (These pictures are of my 2 boys Cody and Stitch, so anything like 'brotherly love' or something, its a love/hate kinda thing)


----------



## HalfPass

Wow thanks jadeewood!
I have a couple pics of the little arab that helped me to win the trophy. Haha that was so many years ago. But that little Arab was fun to train. His name was Hiliam.
I am wondering if you want me to post a few pics of him or send them through a PM???
Either way. 
Also can we put some of my horses in there as well?
Thanks a bunch!!!
HP


----------



## jadeewood

will start doing prizes when i have some time, only 1st place of each class gets a collage or a edit. you can post pictures on here would be great


----------



## Painted Hotrod

Yay!!
Thank you so much 

Do I sent you my pictures to this page?

How many can I choose?
I'm so excited, I've never won anything yet,lol..


----------



## HalfPass

Here are a couple pics to add!
The Chestnut's name is Haliam (very old photos)
My Gelding's name is Tiny and my Mare is Candi
Use any of the already uploaded pics from the contest. 
Thanks...
HP


----------



## jackieebitu

well done to everyone.
i would just like to say before there is any misunderstanding that
we will be making collages/edits for the winners starting from the very first class which is best rug, this is because we don't want to mix up anything when making them. 
so i will DM everyone who has won in each class to let them know.
thankyou.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

I'd like you to do a collage for mine please. =) And here's the pics that you can use. if you can't use all of them, just use Nali, Johnny, Molly and Sunny's pictures please. =)
Nali: http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/Imago_Dei/Horses/Horses022.jpg
Johnny: http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/Imago_Dei/Horses/Johnny3.jpg
Molly: http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/Imago_Dei/Horses/Horses010.jpg
http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/Imago_Dei/Horses/Horses011.jpg
Sunny: http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/Imago_Dei/Horses/Sunny.jpg
Ohni: http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/Imago_Dei/Horses/n1017013840_96993_8590.jpg
Gracie: http://i233.photobucket.com/albums/ee198/Imago_Dei/Horses/OctNYhorsegracie1-1.jpg


----------



## jackieebitu

ok then


----------



## jackieebitu

we will start making the collages/edits tomorrow as we have been very busy lately


----------



## jackieebitu

so far these collages have been made for the winners, there collages have been PM'ed to them:

halfpass
dressagebelle
irydehorses4lyfe

if you would like your collage made then could you please PM me your pictures with your information, thankyou.


----------

